# Media Share



## bghmsh (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so I have whole house set up Hr34 with 2 Book sized receivers in my office / bedroom I am a Tivo convert < BUT I have a whole series of videos (thousands) having digitized all of my movies to MPEG2 

Using PY Tivo an offshoot of Python scripting I am able to move my movies (up to 4.3Gb) over my home network connection to the Tivo. 

On the Tivo mu PC Hard Drive is noted and its a straight pull service using the Tivo Software and the extra Python functionality.

So my Direct TV Setup arrives I can see my computer , see the drive , but everything that I own exceeds the playable limit, any helper programs available to get around this limitation ? I have my old Tivo still setup on another HD input and it still works fine =. I would however like to settle on using only one box


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Notice that it says "BETA".


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

ndole said:


> Notice that it says "BETA".


So you guys going to cop out not fixing it for the past 2 or 3 yrs because it says "beta"? Geeze.

To the OP: Download Tversity (do a search for the best and most compatible version here on the forum), install it on your server, and it will transcode your videos to those lower res bitrates media share seems to require. Its not a fix all, but sure beats DirecTv's excuse.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I gave up on Media Share and opted for the WDTV LIve Plus HD media player.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Media Share should be scrapped by DirecTV because it's horrible.

My advice to the OP: Get a decent BluRay player that you can stream to.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I also use something else, but after paying $399 for a Home MEDIA Center DVR, I think I should be entitled to MEDIA... Otherwise they should just have called it the DVR-5 or something.


----------



## bghmsh (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so having read all of the responses (thanks) my guess is the answer is a resounding no Actually I have two Media Link 520 HD's and Three Tivo's and a WD media center..

BUT : - Tivo is by far the best solution sure you have to transcode the odd program but the spousal use factors make it worth while (ie it's easy to use) SO my question in the Directtvtivo section is can it stream video from a home network?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ndole said:


> Notice that it says "BETA".


Are you serious? It's been "BETA" for years. Calling it beta is simply an excuse for its current sorry state.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> *So you guys going to cop out not fixing it for the past 2 or 3 yrs because it says "beta"? Geeze.
> *
> To the OP: Download Tversity (do a search for the best and most compatible version here on the forum), install it on your server, and it will transcode your videos to those lower res bitrates media share seems to require. Its not a fix all, but sure beats DirecTv's excuse.


I don't know what you think that I should do personally about it :lol: Geze yourself.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

raott said:


> Are you serious? It's been "BETA" for years. Calling it beta is simply an excuse for its current sorry state.


D* leaving the BETA badge on it is simply to display that it's not done (not that this incarnation ever will be) and isn't a supported feature.


----------

